# 12/1/11 Florida Keys Everglades.. big reds and snooks!



## syxx (Jan 9, 2011)

Capt. Rick Stanczyk took his father, Capt. Richard Stanczyk Sr. and friend Ron Modra out for a day of december fishing in islamorada. We had a cold front come through the other night and it was a chilly ride in the 60s this morning, very cold going fast across the bay! We ran back around the cape area west of flamingo and hit our first spot. We had plenty of nice shrimp, some pinfish, and a few pilchards. First spot produced several nice redfish about 10 in all, they were eating shrimp on jigs and caught a few on pilchards. Tide was still going out. Also caught 2 snook out of here, one real nice one for Ron! After the bite slowed we ran further back through east cape canal and lake inghram and on up to cape sable area. Very beautiful day, little rough once you got on the other side so we scooted along the beach. Next few stops produced several big redfish some over the slot, and plenty in the slot as well. Every spot we hit held a few, until our last one which we probably caught over 2 dozen nice ones out of, and another snook. All in all think our tally was around 50 reds!! We also caught some nice sheepshead as well, along with a few ladyfish and jacks and snappers. Spectacular day for our florida keys fishing charter and way to start out the month of December! Stay tune for more Islamorada fishing reports december. On the offshore side Capt. Nick Stanczyk on the BNM had 6 sailfish, and Kalex had 7, the boys are gearing up for the big tournament this weekend hopefully they do as well then!

Capt. Rick Stanczyk
305-747-6903
[email protected]
Islamorada Fishing


----------

